# McDonald's Restaurants closing up!



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

McDonald's to close hundreds of stores

Well I call this progress! McDonald's must close down hundreds of its stores in some countries, including USA and China (Sorry Australia, you are a bit slow to catch onto this one), due to people realizing just how unhealthy the food they serve there is, and how bad it is for our health to eat there (It turns out that it's only a good idea if you have a death wish...Heart attack burger anyone? Or what about an Obesity Milk Shake for your child? Or better yet, Dog-grade Chicken Nuggets!), even their salads are unhealthy!
My family and I have personally completely stopped buying anything at all from McDonald's (I won't even by a bottle of water there as it would support them), and we already feel healthier for it. The more people to do this the better it is for the collective health of humanity, so even if you don't care about your own personal health (and you really should!) then think about the effect McDonald's has had on the population, and stop supporting McDonald's.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

I loled at the end. McDonald's workers fighting for a 15 dollar pay rate... Go to school and become a productive member of society!


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

I don't have an axe to grind with MickeyD's, but personally I think people have just had enough of cheap, low quality products. That theme has had it's day. Stand by and watch as more than just junk food loses it's appeal. People have had enough of the cheapness of life overall and being sold it via billboards and smaltzy advertising. We are seeing a revolution in progress, the decline of consumerism.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

InSolitude said:


> I don't have an axe to grind with MickeyD's, but personally I think people have just had enough of cheap, low quality products. That theme has had it's day. Stand by and watch as more than just junk food loses it's appeal. People have had enough of the cheapness of life overall and being sold it via billboards and smaltzy advertising. We are seeing a revolution in progress, the decline of consumerism.


Well the general population of Australia don't seem to mind it - or maybe even like it? - but hopefully that will change for us too in the next 200 years...Not going to hold my breath on that one. May move to another country.


----------



## Morpheus83 (Oct 17, 2008)

Or maybe many consumers are flocking to other fast food competitors (that might offer an even greater variety of unhealthy greasy stuff at even lower prices ).


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

They went from 40 billion to 35 billion. SIGNIFICANT, but not exactly a crushing loss, which is why companies should not be allowed to play Medieval king.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

InSolitude said:


> I don't have an axe to grind with MickeyD's, but personally I think people have just had enough of cheap, low quality products. That theme has had it's day. Stand by and watch as more than just junk food loses it's appeal. People have had enough of the cheapness of life overall and being sold it via billboards and smaltzy advertising. We are seeing a revolution in progress, the decline of consumerism.


I don't have a problem with McDonalds existing. I have a problem with them attempting to be synonymous with America and take over the world, all with products that are ok (responsibly sourced fish sandwich, American farmed beef that actually is NOT pink slime, with special sauce lettuce cheese pickles onions on a sesame seed bun)...but their products aren't GREAT they aren't THE BEST. Something like...The Apple Pan in LA, or mom and pop Carolina Beach burger stand are the best, and capitalism should be about fair best, not all this government manipulation and Nazi level commercial propaganda.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

Thalassa said:


> ...but their products aren't GREAT they aren't THE BEST. Something like...The Apple Pan in LA, or mom and pop Carolina Beach burger stand are the best


Thats always been the case. They've always been second rate even in their heyday in the 80's. I never thought they tried to be the best, just the most easily sourced and cheapest. Which until a few years ago was actually true. You didn't go to McD's because it was great, you went there because there was one on every street corner and it was cheap. Sure I'll pay you pocket change for something semi-edible while I'm drunk. 

When I wanted a decent burger I always went to my local mum and pop shop, at least they used real food and you got something that was worthwhile. 



Thalassa said:


> , and capitalism should be about fair best, not all this government manipulation and Nazi level commercial propaganda.


I'll have to take your word on that since I'm unsure what you mean by those last statements.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

InSolitude said:


> Thats always been the case. They've always been second rate even in their heyday in the 80's. I never thought they tried to be the best, just the most easily sourced and cheapest. Which until a few years ago was actually true. You didn't go to McD's because it was great, you went there because there was one on every street corner and it was cheap. Sure I'll pay you pocket change for something semi-edible while I'm drunk.
> 
> When I wanted a decent burger I always went to my local mum and pop shop, at least they used real food and you got something that was worthwhile.
> 
> ...


Government manipulation is a reference to right wing corporate welfare, and Nazi level commercial propaganda is a common technique introduced into American advertising well before the 80s. ..America partially became great because of our good old boy attitude in WWII, but also because our government are pragmatic pieces of shit who came back from war with HEY HOW ABOUT THIS, and it's painfully evident in the rigid smiling conformity of the 50s, the way everything suddenly became sanitized after WWII, cheap, mass produced, identical. ..and of course our good dear friend subliminal advertising. The McDonalds M is considered hyperreality, it's that significant in the American consciousness, perhaps now even in the world.

And it's so creepy to be a child of the 80s and be aware of all this shit, to hate or be secretly envious of the people who continue their scheduled programming. Despite. ..reality. (Hyperreality is the inability to distinguish reality from simulated reality, a condition many Americans appear to suffer from on a daily basis, and I enjoy hyperreality as an art form, it's like an escape to my childhood, and I have noticed people who cannot enjoy it as art also usually never made the break. They don't know it's all not real, and if they know, they don't want to know and don't care).

I can't imagine how Germans actually feel.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Dead Poodle said:


> I loled at the end. McDonald's workers fighting for a 15 dollar pay rate... Go to school and become a productive member of society!


o.o I'd kill for that much loot lmao. ^^ and I'm sure half of Africa would do the same HAHAHAHA!

:crazy: this closing down tells me one thing. The economy is SHIT & we are in deep trouble on a global scale.

Which spells out one thing: OPPORTUNITY. For every cloud there is a silver lining. Problems require fixing, fixes produce value & value is profitable.

I have a revolutionary idea. Learn to cook, share cooking culture  ...McDonalds food is crap ^^ I ate 2x there in my life and the second time I swore I'd never go back. I can make a better sandwich in 10 minutes & its cheaper.


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

InSolitude said:


> I don't have an axe to grind with MickeyD's, but personally I think people have just had enough of cheap, low quality products. That theme has had it's day. Stand by and watch as more than just junk food loses it's appeal. People have had enough of the cheapness of life overall and being sold it via billboards and smaltzy advertising. We are seeing a revolution in progress, the decline of consumerism.


Actually, I remember a study involving fast food closing and obesity rate correlations, the result was no change.
I.. uhh.. don't remember what it is though, googling it might help.


----------



## FourLeafCloafer (Aug 5, 2014)

Thalassa said:


> I can't imagine how Germans actually feel.


This German feels acutely uncomfortable with you comparing our past totalitarian regime that tried to kill large groups of people to a multinational that is trying to make as much money as it can.

Granted, 'Just following orders' and 'Just trying to make a profit' both show a lack of compassion with the people that are hurt, but there _is_ a difference.


----------



## QuiteCharmed (Oct 10, 2014)

He's a Superhero! said:


> McDonald's to close hundreds of stores
> 
> Well I call this progress! McDonald's must close down hundreds of its stores in some countries, including USA and China (Sorry Australia, you are a bit slow to catch onto this one), due to people realizing just how unhealthy the food they serve there is, and how bad it is for our health to eat there (It turns out that it's only a good idea if you have a death wish...Heart attack burger anyone? Or what about an Obesity Milk Shake for your child? Or better yet, Dog-grade Chicken Nuggets!), even their salads are unhealthy!
> My family and I have personally completely stopped buying anything at all from McDonald's (I won't even by a bottle of water there as it would support them), and we already feel healthier for it. The more people to do this the better it is for the collective health of humanity, so even if you don't care about your own personal health (and you really should!) then think about the effect McDonald's has had on the population, and stop supporting McDonald's.


This is good news! I've been an anti-McDonald's advocate for a few years now and during this time I have refused to eat a single bite of their food. I think that their existence does more harm than good. Yes, they provide meals at low prices but their food is _extremely_ unhealthy and extensively processed. If you ever watch the film, super size me, then you'll understand the ugly truth behind their products. The quality of their meat is repulsive and the amount of sodium put into their food is frightening. 
I remember someone telling me that they ordered a burger and received one with a patty that was half-frozen. Talk about an easy opportunity to contract salmonella. I've heard another story about someone who ordered a burger and found a dead cockroach inside. 
This chain is not regulated well at all. It's time for them to shut down.


----------



## Wellsy (Oct 24, 2011)

QuiteCharmed said:


> It's time for them to shut down.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

I honestly don't mind at all whether it exist or not.


----------



## TreeBob (Oct 11, 2008)

McD's has a place in the world and I think they should exist. Everyone has a choice in what they consume and if you can't make the correct choice for yourself or your family, then you have the problem, not McD's. Please don't give me the tired excuse about low income families not being able to afford to make their own food. I make all my own meals and my families meals and I have 5 kids to feed. I don't make a tonne of money either. I occasionally take my children out to eat fast food as well. I know it isn't healthy, but having it now and then is fine. My kids know it isn't healthy to eat all the time and don't beg me to go out to eat. 

EDUCATION, you should try it. 


* *




The word YOU is referring to everyone in the world.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

FreeBeer said:


> o.o I'd kill for that much loot lmao. ^^ and I'm sure half of Africa would do the same HAHAHAHA!
> 
> :crazy: this closing down tells me one thing. The economy is SHIT & we are in deep trouble on a global scale.
> 
> ...


I used to work at a restaurant which involved actual cooking skills and even I didn't get $15 an hour... And that's okay! I was satisfied with my pay rate. I even had my own apartment... Seriously, these people asking for a $15 pay rate is because they have no idea how to live within their means, and they think everybody deserves to live like a middle class family. 

Last time I checked, most middle class families have heads of household with jobs that actually impact society in some way.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

Maybe it is good health wise, but I can't help but think of all those people who will be jobless at the closing of these establishments.


----------



## Brian1 (May 7, 2011)

We can thank Five Guys, and, Chipolte.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Yeah,blame McDonald's

Seriously,there's so many other fast food places,unhealthy food in stores,unhealthy food you create at home by adding crap to healthy food,etc.,WHY does it always have to be about McDonald's???Does anyone sane think Americans would be healthier without it???
Eating a whole meal there few times a year will not kill you,no one ever died or got fat from having cheeseburger and some fries every once in a while.
Super Size Me is ridiculous,one of the dumbest things I've ever seen,those quantities of McDonald's on a daily basis are unrealistic,at least here in Europe.I know people who love their food and think they eat it "often"(including me) but actually we go there a couple of times a month max,and mostly for 1 thing only(so only 6 nuggets,or a burger,or an ice cream,very rarely a whole meal with fries and a drink)
I honestly see no harm

And could you tell me how are their salads unhealthy just because they are from there?(whoever mentioned it)
No one is forcing you to add bunch of dressing,crispy chicken,etc. and the rest is just salad


----------



## backdrop12 (Dec 11, 2012)

Dead Poodle said:


> I'm n example of someone living on minimum wage PART TIME and being fine in my apartment for over a year. I had to move out eventually but it was due to personal issues, not economic ones.
> 
> I paid 450/mo for a 1 bedroom apartment (not studio)
> electric was 25-30/mo
> ...


that is super cheap compared to the price in NJ
Apartments where I live is about 1500 a month and a bus pass to work for one zone is about 80 dollars ( and might be raised by 26 dollars in October ). Pretty much have no choice but government assistance.

Now in terms of McDonald's. None of my friends ever even goes there anymore so I thought it was good news. I am going to miss it , but it caused nothing but trouble.


----------



## MikeLloyd (Jul 24, 2014)

Hi, the viewpoint in this thread may be coming from the wrong perspective.

Mcdonalds is a company, they do not wish the world to be fat, and the food they serve is
as what is demanded. If people are willing to (and actually do) demand unhealthy
fatty burgers and fries, then Mcdonalds will act as the role of a business to supply it. 

Mcdonalds losses are not entirely to do with their food, there is some cash flow and asset
mismanagement involved, not to mention their management and internal admin issues,
but if people stop demanding the fatty unhealthy food; Mcdonalds will have to adapt to meet
the new demand.


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

MikeLloyd said:


> Hi, the viewpoint in this thread may be coming from the wrong perspective.
> 
> Mcdonalds is a company, they do not wish the world to be fat, and the food they serve is
> as what is demanded. If people are willing to (and actually do) demand unhealthy
> ...


By putting labels on all of their products claiming to be 100% whole wheat and natural, whilst only being partially true in reality thanks to slick advertising.


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

Dead Poodle said:


> I loled at the end. McDonald's workers fighting for a 15 dollar pay rate... Go to school and become a productive member of society!





ElectricSparkle said:


> Make me a spread sheet of how much it takes to afford a 1 bedroom apartment with basic utilities and expenses and transportation in any random non-rural city in the US and still try to say this with a straight face.


I WENT to school (a good school) and tried to become a productive member of society and I make less than $15 an hour (at a job that requires a bachelor's degree and years of experience, too). It really ruins my day to hear these stories about the minimum wage being raised in Seattle or Oakland. Nobody ever talks about what happens to the people who were already making $15 an hour or close to it. Those people probably won't get a raise to make up for it, so their work gets devalued through no fault of their own. It is just very demoralizing. I know that the minimum wage has to be raised at some point, but they are doing it too abruptly and thanks to the persistent underemployment and deficit of jobs caused by the recession, employers are still able to get away with underpaying people.

The problem is that raising the minimum wage is not enough. There should be a greater degree of adjustment. Like different minimum wages specific to different career fields, or maybe different minimum wages specific to experience (ie. if your job requires a college degree, the minimum wage for it is higher). Because honestly the people just above the poverty line, too rich for government assistance, are always forgotten in these discussions.



backdrop12 said:


> that is super cheap compared to the price in NJ
> Apartments where I live is about 1500 a month and a bus pass to work for one zone is about 80 dollars ( and might be raised by 26 dollars in October ). Pretty much have no choice but government assistance.


$136/month bus pass here. Although my "government assistance" is "my fiance who makes 4x my salary." We're leaving NJ next year and you should too.

As for McDonalds losing financial ground...I have no opinion (except that NPR Marketplace needs to stop reporting on it once a week because it's getting annoying). If you want to eat there, then eat there. If you don't want to eat there, then don't. I don't get why people get so personally offended over the existence of food that is unhealthy, that everyone KNOWS is unhealthy and makes a personal choice to eat or not to eat. If you want to protest McDonalds' existence for actual reasons, protest how they raise their livestock inhumanely or something.



Morpheus83 said:


> Or maybe many consumers are flocking to other fast food competitors (that might offer an even greater variety of unhealthy greasy stuff at even lower prices ).


They're flocking to places that are just as greasy, but less processed...like Chick Fil-A, Chipotle, and Five Guys.


----------



## pernoctator (May 1, 2012)

He's a Superhero! said:


> McDonald's to close hundreds of stores
> 
> Well I call this progress! McDonald's must close down hundreds of its stores in some countries, including USA and China (Sorry Australia, you are a bit slow to catch onto this one), due to people realizing just how unhealthy the food they serve there is, and how bad it is for our health to eat there (It turns out that it's only a good idea if you have a death wish...Heart attack burger anyone? Or what about an Obesity Milk Shake for your child? Or better yet, Dog-grade Chicken Nuggets!), even their salads are unhealthy!
> My family and I have personally completely stopped buying anything at all from McDonald's (I won't even by a bottle of water there as it would support them), and we already feel healthier for it. The more people to do this the better it is for the collective health of humanity, so even if you don't care about your own personal health (and you really should!) then think about the effect McDonald's has had on the population, and stop supporting McDonald's.


I don't see any mention of health in this article. There is a market for cheap, unhealthy fast food, and McDonald's is a competitor in that market. The fact that they're closing stores does not mean the market is going away. It means they're losing to another competitor. Competition is good, so yes, this is progress, but not at all the kind of progress you're talking about. The market is strong - cheap, unhealthy fast food is not going anywhere. And why should it? I think anyone who makes this argument against McDonald's, while simultaneously having nothing against ice cream shops, vending machines, confection bakeries, and so on, is a hypocrite. McDonald's is not an alternative to grocery stores, nor are they trying to compete with them. If people don't realize this, and compose their regular diet of "obesity milkshakes" and "heart attack burgers", only their own foolishness is to blame. It doesn't mean the whole world ought to boycott the business.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

pernoctator said:


> I don't see any mention of health in this article. There is a market for cheap, unhealthy fast food, and McDonald's is a competitor in that market. The fact that they're closing stores does not mean the market is going away. It means they're losing to another competitor. Competition is good, so yes, this is progress, but not at all the kind of progress you're talking about. The market is strong - cheap, unhealthy fast food is not going anywhere. And why should it? I think anyone who makes this argument against McDonald's, while simultaneously having nothing against ice cream shops, vending machines, confection bakeries, and so on, is a hypocrite. McDonald's is not an alternative to grocery stores, nor are they trying to compete with them. If people don't realize this, and compose their regular diet of "obesity milkshakes" and "heart attack burgers", only their own foolishness is to blame. It doesn't mean the whole world ought to boycott the business.


People regularly take their own children to these places. While these things are available people go to them, but if they weren't then people would have to eat healthier. The way I see it is it's one less thing on the list of unhealthy foods and restaurants - and if they are closing up due to less people going there then maybe that also means less people are going to the other fast food restaurants too...would make sense if they avoid basically the same food from another shop. Same of course goes for unhealthy foods in shops. It's the principle. Everyone should eat healthier, and if everyone does eat healthier then less unhealthy food becomes available, and more healthy food is available, and the healthier food becomes cheaper. So yes, it would be awesome if the whole world boycotted McDonald's...as well as the rest of those junk food places. We would all be better off for it - for those who are already eating healthy, it means cheaper and more available healthy food. For children it means not being taken to eat at places that sell junk food. For the general population it means less health problems and longer lives. Win win situation here.


----------



## Chesire Tower (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm loving it. ^_^


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

Also the way animals are treated to get people all this fast food is terrible. Knocking off fast food restaurants will hopefully reduce animal mistreatment...at least by a little. The way I see it tho, if even just one less animal suffers I think it is worth getting rid of these restaurants.

It's not just humans who are less well off because of these unhealthy restaurants.


----------



## pernoctator (May 1, 2012)

He's a Superhero! said:


> ...if they are closing up due to less people going there then maybe that also means less people are going to the other fast food restaurants too...would make sense if they avoid basically the same food from another shop.


It's a big leap to assume that people who are avoiding McDonald's are avoiding the entire category of product. If that were the case, we'd probably be hearing about the competitors dying out first, since McDonald's has historically been the king. But that's not happening... all that's happened is McDonald's isn't the king anymore. The competitors are doing the same thing better. People still love the product.




He's a Superhero! said:


> Same of course goes for unhealthy foods in shops.


Just so we're clear, by "same" you mean all other shops like those I mentioned whose main product is pleasure food _should_ also be boycotted and shut down?




He's a Superhero! said:


> ...if everyone does eat healthier then less unhealthy food becomes available, and more healthy food is available, and the healthier food becomes cheaper.


Again, McDonald's is not in competition with grocery stores, so no, that's not how it works. Getting rid of fast food is not going to change that market. People already _do_ eat healthier food by a large margin, and healthier food already _is_ widely available and cheaper. Fast food is an occasional luxury. Higher popularity of healthier food will only affect the cost if you're talking about "specialty" healthy food like gluten-free.




He's a Superhero! said:


> So yes, it would be awesome if the whole world boycotted McDonald's...as well as the rest of those junk food places. We would all be better off for it - for those who are already eating healthy, it means cheaper and more available healthy food. For children it means not being taken to eat at places that sell junk food. For the general population it means less health problems and longer lives. Win win situation here.


It's not a win for those who already don't go to these places, because it doesn't affect them at all, like I said above. It's not a win for children or the general population who enjoy junk food from time to time. It may be a win for the people who have so little self-control over cravings or concept of how much money they're wasting, and eat out on a regular enough basis that it actually _does_ affect their long-term health, but in that case you are attacking the symptom rather than the cause - those people have self-destructive traits that are independent of the existence of a restaurant.


----------



## Derange At 170 (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm indifferent to this. My main issue with McDonald's, Burger King and their ilk is really just that their food tastes like.. well nothing. Recently, I had to settle for chicken wings from Burger King to fill up my macros since I didn't have time to make myself a meal. I only tasted salt. Last time I had McDonald's, I felt the same way.

Does that mean it should close? Apparently, other people enjoy the taste of McDonald's and other, similar fast food establishments. So, nope. But sure, if their losses are starting to diminish, then it makes sense to close stores. But whatever happens, happens. I don't get anything out of seeing a scapegoat slaughtered. Nor do I need McDonald's to be my symbol for people's poor dietary choices.

And like any nutritionist worth their salt would tell you; there are no unhealthy or healthy foods (for the most part). But healthy diets and unhealthy ones. If your calories, macronutrients and micronutrients (vitamins, minerals, water, etc) are on point, McDonald's is not gonna affect your health. Many nutritionists support a 80/20 split between non-processed, nutrient dense whole foods and whatever people feel like eating (junkfood, or processed foods). The issue isn't just the order at McDonald's people are eating once or twice per week, but what they eat the rest of the week too.


----------



## Kebachi (May 27, 2014)

Dead Poodle said:


> I'm n example of someone living on minimum wage PART TIME and being fine in my apartment for over a year. I had to move out eventually but it was due to personal issues, not economic ones.
> 
> I paid 450/mo for a 1 bedroom apartment (not studio)
> electric was 25-30/mo
> ...


Sounds like when I lived in the south, my rent was only $450 out there. Here in California, however, it's sheer luck to find a 1 bedroom apartment that's under $1700 a month. Even if you do you'll have to fight the competition, believe me I know. Still on the lookout =/

I think pay should depend on the area and overall cost of things. Where I'm at I can definitely understand folk wanting to make at least $15/hour. Even with a full time job you wouldn't be able to make ends meet with that out here, not unless you had more than one job.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Ban all the things!



Oh, wait.

Yeah, free market: as long as people buy McDonald's food, they will continue to sell it. If you (meaning ANYONE) don't like it, don't eat it.

And Super Size Me was thoroughly debunked by Tom Naughton in his documentary Fat Head.


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

Snakecharmer said:


> *Fat Head*.


linktodocumentarypls.


----------



## pernoctator (May 1, 2012)

I don't think Super Size Me really needs to be "debunked", it just needs to be seen for what it is: a story about an attention whore who brazenly disregards doctors' advice to embark on a mission to prove something everybody already knows. The premise isn't exactly incorrect, it's just stupid. It mostly just _implies_ that McDonalds is somehow as unique as the idiot on screen, and people fall for it. Kind of like avoiding a certain brand of matches that was featured in a documentary about a man who bathes in gasoline.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

aef8234 said:


> linktodocumentarypls.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

pernoctator said:


> I don't think Super Size Me really needs to be "debunked", it just needs to be seen for what it is: a story about an attention whore who brazenly disregards doctors' advice to embark on a mission to prove something everybody already knows. The premise isn't exactly incorrect, it's just stupid. It mostly just _implies_ that McDonalds is somehow as unique as the idiot on screen, and people fall for it. Kind of like avoiding a certain brand of matches that was featured in a documentary about a man who bathes in gasoline.


There's more to it than that. I posted the video above.


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

People aren't so stupid to not know their food is unhealthy. Also this isn't progress, such an opinion shouldn't be taken seriously.


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

InSolitude said:


> I don't have an axe to grind with MickeyD's, but personally I think people have just had enough of cheap, low quality products. That theme has had it's day. Stand by and watch as more than just junk food loses it's appeal. People have had enough of the cheapness of life overall and being sold it via billboards and smaltzy advertising. We are seeing a revolution in progress, the decline of consumerism.


Don't get your hopes too high. And consumerism isnt gonna go away just because some people don't like it.


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

@Thalassa

There's no such thing as right-wing corporate welfare (whatever the hell that means) nor do right-wingers rely on the government, that's a left-wing thing.


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

InSolitude said:


> I don't have an axe to grind with MickeyD's, but personally I think people have just had enough of cheap, low quality products. That theme has had it's day. Stand by and watch as more than just junk food loses it's appeal. People have had enough of the cheapness of life overall and being sold it via billboards and smaltzy advertising. We are seeing a revolution in progress, the decline of consumerism.


This. I'm seeing a change these days and even my parents, who used to LOVE junk foods and fast food joints, have angrily announced to me that they are getting rid of all processed foods from their diet. More and more people are supporting local farmers and buying from them instead of corporate chain stores. I love it!


----------



## SugarForBreakfast (Jun 25, 2012)

Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar said:


> McDonald's workers *are* productive members of society. It's a high intensity work that requires high efficiency. It's a standing job and involves smell of food that probably stays on person. It should pay way more than minimum wage.
> 
> Let's instead give minimum wages to people with cushy office jobs that have time for browsing internet at work.


I had similar logic back when I was pushing carts for ShopRite for some time. It got to a point where I vented to a friend that we get paid crap for our labor, but the managers are cushy walking in the store and ordering others around making their salaries. 

His response was that if you told asked a manager why they made more money for their more comfortable hours, they would say "any unskilled worker can do your job, but only people with my qualifications can do this job."

Granted there are exceptions to that rule, but generally that's the rule. Unskilled workers are a dime a dozen and most people can learn to do the McJobs quickly, granted they have decent people skills.


----------



## pernoctator (May 1, 2012)

SugarForBreakfast said:


> Unskilled workers are a dime a dozen


Naturally, when you only pay them a dozenth of a dime.


----------



## B3LIAL (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm happy and unhappy at this sort of thing -

Happy -

That people's awareness is raising about the dangers of eating too much shit food, therefore fast food resteraunts are losing customer

Unhappy -

Because people blame the food. "The effect that mcdonalds has had on people"....

NO! Its not mcdonalds fault for selling food, it's the people's fault for choosing to eat it too much. McDonalds to tell you to eat it everyday. That's your decision.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)




----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

YES!!! That's fantastic news! The same feeling as when Tesco's failed to take root in Japan. They have one them on practically every street corner, called aggressive marketing. There's soooo many fastfood chains on the average street though, Mc Donalds alone?


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

o.o yeah believe it or not I only ate once at MCdonalds when I was 12.... one shitty big mac which left me hungry, didn't look like the picture was enough for me to never go to that dump ever again.

...tho I barely ever eat fast food in general. 95% of the food I eat is home cooked :|... idk how ppl can survive on fast food....that shit is nasty!

^^ they seem to be going out of business :S which also means a lot of ppl without work...>.> I still wouldn't eat there..


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

He's a Superhero! said:


> Well the general population of Australia don't seem to mind it - or maybe even like it? - but hopefully that will change for us too in the next 200 years...Not going to hold my breath on that one. May move to another country.


Only because McDonald's has easily the most outlets of any chain in urban Australia, and because they're the only chain that do 24 hour outlets. People get hungry. McDonald's, quite often, is all that's available.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

Death Precedes said:


> I loled at the end. McDonald's workers fighting for a 15 dollar pay rate... Go to school and become a productive member of society!


They prepare food. That's the most productive job imaginable. Why don't you go eat your dollar bills next time you're hungry.


----------



## marblecloud95 (Aug 12, 2015)

He's a Superhero! said:


>


Well, the part about Mcdonalds burgers never rotting isn't true,
The Myth About McDonald's Burgers That Don't Rot - Business Insider
As for allegations of worker abuse and tax evasion, this seems to be fairly common among companys, IIRC Mars & Nestle are alleged to support slave labor in 3rd world countries, Google, Apple and other tech companies have also been criticized for slave labor and tax dodging. It's unfortunate these things happen, but I don't believe boycotting them is very practical.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

The Shark said:


> They prepare food. That's the most productive job imaginable. Why don't you go eat your dollar bills next time you're hungry.


They heat food. I used to work as a "chef" at a restaurant that involved actual cooking and I made only 10.50 and I found that reasonable. (I don't consider myself a chef, but that's what they call their grillers)

And by cooking, I mean starting from actual raw meat/product. Most fast foods I know get precooked or pre-portioned frozen everything, except for wendy's.


----------



## Vahyavishdapaya (Sep 2, 2014)

Death Precedes said:


> They heat food. I used to work as a "chef" at a restaurant that involved actual cooking and I made only 10.50 and I found that reasonable. (I don't consider myself a chef, but that's what they call their grillers)
> 
> And by cooking, I mean starting from actual raw meat/product. Most fast foods I know get precooked or pre-portioned frozen everything, except for wendy's.


I don't know what its like where you are.

Where I'm from, and I've worked in fast food before, workers are treated poorly by management and customers alike. They are typically paid half of minimum wage, which of course is illegal. All of my former colleagues were young people looking to make an honest living to support their studies. Being paid minimum wage is all that they expect and want (maybe a better work environment as well). I think it's very disrespectful to dismiss the demands of people who work in the fast food industry. Considering what they do, making food that people eat, they certainly don't deserve any disrespect. Save your condescending lols for somebody else, thanks. McDonald's workers are not contract killers or mobbed up defence attorneys, by and large they're decent young people looking to get started in life.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

The Shark said:


> I don't know what its like where you are.
> 
> Where I'm from, and I've worked in fast food before, workers are treated poorly by management and customers alike. They are typically paid half of minimum wage, which of course is illegal. All of my former colleagues were young people looking to make an honest living to support their studies. Being paid minimum wage is all that they expect and want (maybe a better work environment as well). I think it's very disrespectful to dismiss the demands of people who work in the fast food industry. Considering what they do, making food that people eat, they certainly don't deserve any disrespect. Save your condescending lols for somebody else, thanks. McDonald's workers are not contract killers or mobbed up defence attorneys, by and large they're decent young people looking to get started in life.


It's not disrespectful at all when the demand is to get nearly twice their current wage for working a non-skilled labor while many skilled laborers get paid less than 15 an hour. For this movement to gain ANY credibility in my eyes, it should be about raising wages in general, not just raising wages for fastfood workers.


----------



## Carpentet810 (Nov 17, 2013)

I look at it like this. If you are barely literate and cannot get my order correct for minimum wage what makes you think being barely literate and making $15 bucks and hour will fix things.


----------



## Old Intern (Nov 20, 2012)

Actually, McD's might be loosing to other fast food places because of shitty customer service, compared to other places of similar caliber food? Who wants free wi-fi and cheap coffee if the tables are dirty. Even in a cheap place, nowadays I want a pleasant change of pace, or else rather stay home. 

Just something I read, that might coincide with more options and flexible schedules, people not only want fast and cheap but more quality all around, or else make their own food.

So If McD's pays more, some people who work there now will get fired.


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

I hate that some people consider fast food joints to be worse than government corruption.


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

Tangled Kite said:


> I've been boycotting McD's ever since I got severely sick eating there when I was about 5. Finally got the courage to try eating there again (because everyone my age loved it) and guess what? Yep, got very sick again. I personally hate that place with a fiery passion and wouldn't be sorry to see them wiped off the face of the earth.
> 
> Then again I do feel sorry for poor people who often times don't have any other option but to eat at crappy fast food places. I guess eating unhealthy is better than not eating at all. I am glad though that places like McD's are starting to feel the heat and are beginning to provide healthier options.


You should consider buying health food from elsewhere, McDonald's isn't a health food joint it's a fast food restaurant. Also don't advocate against something just because you don't like it, instead stay away from it.


----------



## SuperDevastation (Jun 7, 2010)

Death Precedes said:


> It's not disrespectful at all when the demand is to get nearly twice their current wage for working a non-skilled labor while many skilled laborers get paid less than 15 an hour. For this movement to gain ANY credibility in my eyes, it should be about raising wages in general, not just raising wages for fastfood workers.


It's pretty greedy to demand a higher wage just because.


----------



## Old Intern (Nov 20, 2012)

SuperDevastation said:


> It's pretty greedy to demand a higher wage just because.


Technically minimum wage in most states has not kept up with inflation. Personally I think a federal mandate is impractical. Has anyone heard recently how Seattle is doing with a 15 per hour min wage?

I just think protesters of McD's demanding better wages should ask themselves why they aren't working for better pay in their same food service industry - by working somewhere else. If nobody will hire you for a higher wage, what makes you think the place currently offering you hours is going to keep YOU, if they have to pay more?


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

SuperDevastation said:


> It's pretty greedy to demand a higher wage just because.


There are many reasons why wages for all hourly workers should be raised, but just because "I can't get by" on a high-demand, no-skill job that any 16 year old with one hour of training can do is not one of those reasons. The ignorance in these people's minds is showing quite blatantly.


----------

